# Beef/Pork Brisket



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone feeds their GSD beef or pork brisket? I've fed this a few times in the past, but I got a good price on it this weekend and picked up a large quantity. 

The brisket has large, hard pieces of cartilage throughout and I was wondering whether people count this as just muscle meat, or a mix of bone and muscle?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is muscle meat...I try to mix up the fatty/gristle end with the leaner stuff. My dogs love it, I have a whole beef brisket in the freezer....takes forever to thaw!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I would NOT feed pork due to the rare, but deadly Aujeszky's disease. 

Pseudorabies (Aujeszky's Disease) in Dogs - Page 1


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed pork all the time...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Either one is fine. I have also fed lamb breast when I happen to find some on sale.


----------

